# Schwedenhappen - Heringshappen



## Dorsch_Freak (3. September 2007)

Hier mal ein einfaches und leckeres Rezept zur Zubereitung von Heringen.

Die Heringe müssen ganz normal ausgenommen (Kopf muss ab, Bauch aufgeschnitten) und geschuppt werden.

Dann werden sie erst einmal in eine Lacke eingelegt, die die Fische "garen" soll. Diese Lacke wird wie folgt zubereitet:

Für einen halben Liter (reicht für ungefähr 10 Heringe) werden ein 3/4 Wasserglas voll Salz und fast eine komplette Flasche Essigessenz verwendet. Alles nach und nach miteinander verrühren, bis man eine klare Lacke erhält. Nach Möglichkeit NICHT durch die Nase atmen, der Essig ätzt doch ziemlich aber die Menge muss sein.

Nun die gewaschenen Heringe einlegen, Deckel drauf und kühl lagern. Man lässt sie entweder eine Nacht oder einen Tag darin liegen, etwas um die 12 Stunden.

Nun müssen die Heringe von den Mittelgräter getrennt werden und sehr gründlich ausgewaschen werden. Das um die Mittelgräte herum noch rohes Fleisch ist, macht garnichts. Man sollte die Heringsfilets solange auswaschen, bis das zum Spülen verwendete Wasser nicht mehr trüb wird. Das kann unter Umständen bis zu 5 Waschbeckefüllungen fordern. Dies ist unabdinglich, da der Essig die Fische sonst auflösen würden und damit der starke Geschmack herausgeht.
Nach dem Auswaschen werden die Filets einfach in mundgerechte Happen geschnitten und in einen Sud eingelegt der so zubereitet wird:

Man nehme wieder einen halben Liter Wasser (für etwa 10 Heringe). Das wird in einem Topf erwärmt. Während des Erwärmens werden hinzugegeben:

- 2 bis 4 Rote Zwiebeln in viertel oder halbe Ringe geschnitten (variiert nach Geschmack und Größe)
- 5 bis 6 EL Rohrzucker (variiert nach Geschmack. Es kann auch normaler Zucker verwendet werden, aber Rohrzucker gibt einen besseren Geschmack)
- 2 bis 3 zerbröselte Loorbeerblätter
- 5 bis 6 Nelken
- 2 Wachholderbeeren

Das wird alles zusammen aufgekocht und etwa 10 Minuten geköchelt. Das ganze muss so richtig Zucklersüß sein und sollte eine möglichst rote Farbe haben. Wenn nuicht, dann sind es entweder zu wenig Zwiebeln oder zu viel Rohrzucker. Ich nehme deshalb auch schonmal ein Gemisch aus Rohr- Und normalem Zucker. 

Nach besagten 10 Minuten einfach von der Platte nehmen und abkühlen lassen. Wenn es nicht mehr dampft und sich gut anfassen lässt in eine Schüssel umfüllen, Heringsstücke hinein, Deckel drauf und etwa 3 Tage lang kühl lagern.

Man muss mit den Zutaten im Sud ausprobieren um genau den Punkt zu erwischen, was einem selbst am Besten schmeckt. Ich hab beim 4. Versuch genau meine Mischung gefunden, die davor waren aber auch lecker. Die Bestandteile des Suds kann man alle essen, bis auf die Nelken, Wacholderbeeren und Lorbeerblätter vielleicht. Außerdem kann man den Sud auch trinken wers will, macht aber einen seeehr vollen Bauch.

Viel Spaß und guten Hunger!


----------

